# timberwolf tw5 price



## farmermike (Mar 27, 2010)

Can anyone give me a guess on what a slightly used tw5 splitter with the log lift and log pan be worth? Found a 3 or 4 year old one in real nice condition. Guy said make him an offer. Don't want to insult him and would like to offer him a fair price. What do the new ones cost? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ryan_marine (Mar 27, 2010)

farmermike said:


> Can anyone give me a guess on what a slightly used tw5 splitter with the log lift and log pan be worth? Found a 3 or 4 year old one in real nice condition. Guy said make him an offer. Don't want to insult him and would like to offer him a fair price. What do the new ones cost? Thanks for the help.



Pics of the unit would help but seen them on CL for 4 large.

Ray


----------



## dnf0929 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you're going to be in the neighborhood of $5,500-6,000 if you want a relatively new one in decent condition with the options.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Mar 28, 2010)

*tw-6*

I just got my TW-6 for 5 grand. No log lift though. About 8 years old.


----------



## brushbandit (Mar 28, 2010)

I paid $6200 for a TW-5 with log lift and table grate. It was less than a year old and had been used lightly. New with log lift and grate is about $7800 I believe.


----------



## brushbandit (Mar 28, 2010)

ryan_marine said:


> Pics of the unit would help but seen them on CL for 4 large.
> 
> Ray



I'll take a dozen of them at $4K.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree with the "around 6k price" I think mine was around $7500 with the log lift, 6 way, and grate.

You gonna need a conveyor after you find mass wood in your way all the time

About $7500 for that too


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

I think we have about 5 years on it now and nothing bad to say and no repair expense whatsoever


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Mar 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> I think we have about 5 years on it now and nothing bad to say and no repair expense whatsoever



wow thats a big fat round on that baby! well done


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, that's my employee. The log lift will pick up around 600 lb. I think which is a bigger honker than that but you may want to wear some steel toes


----------



## farmermike (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. This one is out of my league. Sure looks like a nice splitter though. Didn't realize they cost this much new or used for that matter. I don't split nearly enough wood to make something like this pay. Sure would be nice though. Maybe I'll have to buy a lottery ticket


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2010)

If you develop the customer base you can easily pay for it in a year or two. It can likely be financed too. Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## sloth9669 (Mar 30, 2010)

one tw5 is for sale here on AS i posted it a long while ago yet no one seems in the market...o well more wood to split for me.


----------



## dbeeler (Jul 10, 2012)

*Check the serial number of any used timberwolf*

Timberwolf has a great customer service department, if you registar the machine and it ever gets stolen they will flag it and notify authorities. they are great machines but they do need maintenance and they change the models from time to time so the only way to get parts is to go by serial number. just make sure you get the serial number and call timberwolf before you send a check.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 10, 2012)

treevet said:


> I think we have about 5 years on it now and nothing bad to say and no repair expense whatsoever



Wow! That would be fun noodling that round!


----------



## treevet (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn, that's an old pict...before we got the conveyor. Big hunk o sweet gum. Shoulda gone to the dump.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy old post batman!


----------

